# RAC SHOOT Mar.17 Sun.



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2013)

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2013 shoot dates 

Mar.17 Sun.

Apr.13 Night shoot bring a tent sleep over and shoot the next day too. Gate will be open at 6pm and start shooting at dark and sign in will end at 10pm.Go to bottom of post for rules for NIGHT SHOOT

Apr.14 Sun.

May.11 Sat. Charity Shoot "Sirens for Santa"
There will be a lot of raffles and some gives aways and a silent auction.

June.9 Sun.

July.14 Sun.

Aug.11 Sun. Fifth Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

________________________________________________________________

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
Sign in form 6pm to 10pm and shoot will start at DARK

One Flash Light Per Shooter "NO SPOT LIGHTS" And No Extra Batteries.

Scoring Will Be 5'S, 8'S, 10'S and center IBO will be the 12 "No Upper and Lower 12'S"

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green stake 20yard max-Free Medallion 

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd 

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd



For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2013)

All the lanes are cut and ready to set targets. See yall soon.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea C'MON!! Always a great place to shoot and hang out!!! Come on guys and gals yall come out and have a blast!!!


----------



## SWWTV (Mar 11, 2013)

Great place to shoot great course and great folks to hang out with.


----------



## bovess (Mar 11, 2013)

*Shoot em up*

Come on down and SHOOT EM UP with us on Sunday March 17th. Meet some new people or hang out with some good friends. Register from 9 am to 2 pm.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 11, 2013)

Always  a great shoot!!!


----------



## c130gunner84 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ready to sling some arrows! Can't wait.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 11, 2013)

I ain't shot in a few weeks. Your targets are definitely in trouble. I hope the sweet spots can hold an arrow cause I'm hitting them all.  
I may even hit 323's shoot on Sat to warm up.  My Obsession will eat Alligoods PSE for a pre shoot appetizer.


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 11, 2013)

See you Sunday!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 12, 2013)

Yup weather is lookin good for foam killin!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 12, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I ain't shot in a few weeks. Your targets are definitely in trouble. I hope the sweet spots can hold an arrow cause I'm hitting them all.
> I may even hit 323's shoot on Sat to warm up.  My Obsession will eat Alligoods PSE for a pre shoot appetizer.



As long as it's got more teeth than you do ole' man.....don't know if I can make this one, doing two services at church Sunday, dont know if I can get there in time. You best be glad too...


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't make it over this weekend, but the forecast looks nice!  Bet you'll have a crowd.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to be a great course and good weather. Can't wait.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 12, 2013)

*Specialist*

I will be there last shoot this year for the Specialist so its got no mercy..


----------



## gretchp (Mar 12, 2013)

be there or be square!!! i will be there!


----------



## melinda hawk (Mar 12, 2013)

hope to make it this weekend. i had to go back to work


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 13, 2013)

4 days left,come on Sunday!!!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2013)

Y'all have fun. Going to miss this one. Shoot em up.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like ill be goin to two shoots this weekend


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to all the RAC crew today for all the help. We could not do it with out yall. 

Three more days. 

O did I say it looks like a good course.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2013)

OK course is set and ready for y'all to come try to tame it.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Mar 16, 2013)

Wooohoooo!  Cant wait!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 16, 2013)

Just able to shoot Sunday. But, I'll be there.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 16, 2013)

Should be there early,,,RBO crew will be on the way in the morning !!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok in the am people


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 16, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Should be there early,,,RBO crew will be on the way in the morning !!!!




There went the neighborhood


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 16, 2013)

looks like the weather is going to be awesome for the day!!! YEA C"MON!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 17, 2013)

On our way!!! Going to be a great day!!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 17, 2013)

79 shooters and great weather!!! Thanks to Redneck Archery Club for giving us a great place to shoot and to enjoy fellowship and fun!!! Had some great scores today!!!


----------

